# Kitten rescue - I'm such a soft touch!



## Casey76 (8 October 2014)

At the moment I'm fostering 2 five week old kittens until they are old enough to be relocated to the stables where they will be mousers (that's the plan).  They are semi-feral, and were born, then abandoned, in an empty barn in the village where the yard is, and it took quite some time to catch them apparently!  My firend was originally looking after them, but realised that she didn't really have the correct environment to contain them and handle them, especially as they are a lot younger than we all thought they were.

They've been vet checked and are surpisingly healthy for barn cats.

So, they are in a nice big cage  (4' x 3') in my spare room with their nesting box, litter box, toys and a scratching pole. Where I'm slowly handling them and getting them used to being handled and being around people in general.  they've only been with me a couple of days, but they've settled in really well, and I got my first purr from the ginger kitten this morning.

I posted a video of them playing on my FB, and a day later I got a message from another friend asking if I had room for 3 more  i was going to say no, then she said that they would be going to the SPA if I wouldn't take them... and I caved.  I know I can probably rehome one of them, as I know of someone who is looking for a kitten.  But looking at the photo of them I have a feeling the other two might become permanent additions to my household - especially the witchy cat (apparently a lot of people don't like all black cats, but I think they are gorgeous).  I also think the seal point cat is gorgeous too 







My mum is going to think I'm completely crazy - especially as I already have three cats (is 5 cats too many for one house??? Am I going to become the crazy cat lady in my village???)

At least these ones don't need nursing or bottle feeding like my other cats needed at the beginning!


----------



## Apercrumbie (8 October 2014)

Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous.  Personally I would consider only keeping 3 as personally I have found 4 cats to be too many, but if they grow up together then there may not be any problems.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (8 October 2014)

Oh they're lovely. 

If they get on with your existing cats and you can afford them, I don't see any issues with keeping two of them.


----------



## NellRosk (8 October 2014)

KITTENS! They are so cute, enjoy them


----------



## 9tails (8 October 2014)

I used to have 9 cats.  Through natural deselection I now only have 5.  Love black ones, I recently took on a semi longhaired black female from CPL, she's smashing.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (8 October 2014)

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE do not post pictures of kittens.  It sends me into overdrive!!!!

They are seriously gorgeous.  I want one!  Bit far away though.  We have a rat that keeps chewing buckets at the moment, poision is down but a cat is a much better option.  Hmmmm, me thinks I will start investigating having a semi-feral in the barn instead.


----------



## Casey76 (9 October 2014)

My current fosters:


----------



## LittleBlackMule (9 October 2014)

I already have two cats, but you can pack all five of those in a box and send them to me!


----------



## duckling (9 October 2014)

Oh cute! 
I picked up our 2 8 week old kittens from a rescue on Monday, one tabby and one black. They said they have real problems homing black cats, so sad as I think they're lovely. Must get some pics on here of them soon...


----------



## *hic* (9 October 2014)

Kitty broodiness has set in  We're down to three from our maximum of fifteen but four of those were fostered for other people. We now have a growing rat problem as one of the three is in her late teens, and the other two are nine and eleven but onlyhave six legs between them. The urge to get additional vermin control operatives is getting strong. Not sure I can justify kittens though, but that seal point is SO gorgeous.


----------



## Moya_999 (9 October 2014)

I think they are all gorgeous, I love black cats too.


----------



## meandmyself (21 October 2014)

Ooh, they're so cute. Do you have any more pics?


----------

